# My family drinks wayyyy too much!



## belldandy13 (Sep 20, 2007)

This is what happens when you drink too much & pass out in my family.  Allow me to introduce my brother-in-law Hung, and my other brother-in-law's brother-in-law, Manh.  This is the Vietnamese side of my family.

Artwork done mostly by my lovely niece, Vi (she's only 13 but I think she has a promising future in make up artistry).












We couldn't get much work done on Hung cuz he's a light sleeper.

Manh's makeup is my fave.  Hope you enjoy as much as we did!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 20, 2007)

Very funny!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 20, 2007)

That is HILARIOUS!!!!  Thanx for sharing ~ I needed a good laugh!


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 20, 2007)

haha glad you ladies enjoyed it!~


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh. My. Goodness!


----------



## KAIA (Sep 20, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha very funny!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belldandy13* 

 
_This is what happens when you drink too much & pass out in my family.  Allow me to introduce my brother-in-law Hung, and my other brother-in-law's brother-in-law, Manh.  This is the Vietnamese side of my family.

Artwork done mostly by my lovely niece, Vi (she's only 13 but I think she has a promising future in make up artistry).











We couldn't get much work done on Hung cuz he's a light sleeper.

Manh's makeup is my fave.  Hope you enjoy as much as we did!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL This is priceless! So funny! These pics are ones for your album and scrapbooks!


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 21, 2007)

That's great!!


----------



## user79 (Sep 21, 2007)

lmfao


----------



## pichima (Sep 21, 2007)

hahahahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 21, 2007)

ROFL!!!!!!

I think your niece is showing great potential to be a fantastic artist lol


----------



## n_c (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol!!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL!! I bet they werent happy when they awoke!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL!  Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 22, 2007)

He's a light sleeper even when he's passed out? Wow. I've done the same with my husband. Hilarious!


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_LOL!! I bet they werent happy when they awoke!_

 
hahaha nooooooooo they both had to work in the morning!  Manh couldn't get all the makeup off of his face puahahaha


----------



## macface (Sep 22, 2007)

funny


----------



## XShear (Oct 14, 2007)

LMFAO! This is GREAT. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 14, 2007)

no prob! glad u enjoyed it xD


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 15, 2007)

Hilarious!! I did that on my roommate and myself but we werent drunk- just bored and stupid and tired.


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 17, 2007)

uh oh...good times


----------



## matsubie (Mar 7, 2008)

Ahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 8, 2008)

LMFAO....we did something like this to my drunk cousin when we were vacationing in Cancun, it was loads of fun and memorable hahaha.


----------



## persephonewillo (Mar 10, 2008)

LMAO!  that's priceless


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 10, 2008)

That gave me a great laugh!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## belldandy13 (Mar 10, 2008)

glad it made y'all laugh!


----------



## pinkstar (Mar 30, 2008)

hahahahaha love it!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 7, 2008)

hahahah! funny


----------



## Brittni (Apr 7, 2008)

Lmao, I love how he's labeled as "GONER"


----------



## COBI (Apr 7, 2008)

Lmfao!


----------



## User93 (Apr 8, 2008)

ahahha thats the funniest thing ever, thank you so much for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once back in highschool times we were on a party aswell, and one guy got really wasted and was sleping on a sofa. So the other guy carefully took his socks off, they colored his toe nails with a red lacquer , then carefully put the socks back. Poor guy didnt notice anying as he woke up (who would check the toes, really). Then he got home (his brother said), took the shoes/socks off right in fron of his Mom.. ahaha i still laugh when think of that story and what she could possibly say.


----------

